# Problems with musical notation in Reaper



## jdanive (May 28, 2018)

Hello colleagues.
First of all I apologize for using a translator, since I do not speak English.
I hope you understand my approach.
I've been working with Reaper's sheet music editor for a few days, and after a good time of writing dynamics, texts, etc., it occurred to me to create a region that would cover the whole song and move it a few measures up to measure 1 for that will walk with all the changes of tempo, of compass, markers, etc.
The fact is that since I did this, I have disappeared all the drawings of dynamics (crescendos, decrescendos) and written texts, a good time of work added to the one that I have been trying to solve it.
After they disappeared, I have tried to write them again and they do not appear.
I know they are in their place because if I go to the event list mode (Alt 3) they are all in the last column REAPER notation, but I do not know how to make them visible again. I appreciate your collaboration. Thanks and best regards


----------



## juliansader (May 29, 2018)

REAPER has an active forum at the REAPER forum, and you may get faster help if you post over there too.

* Which MIDI events are still visible in notation view? Do you see any notes or tempo markers? Do the notes still display their own notation marks such as articulation? 

* Could you please post screenshots of the MIDI editor 1) in notation mode and in 2) event list mode? (So that we check whether the tracks are actually visible in the editor.)

* If we cannot easily see in the screenshots why the notation are missing, it would be helpful if you could upload a minimal RPP project file that contains the missing notation events, so that we can try to replicate the problem on our own computers. (You can delete any non-essential items from the RPP.)


----------



## Divico (May 29, 2018)

jdanive said:


> Hello colleagues.
> First of all I apologize for using a translator, since I do not speak English.
> I hope you understand my approach.
> I've been working with Reaper's sheet music editor for a few days, and after a good time of writing dynamics, texts, etc., it occurred to me to create a region that would cover the whole song and move it a few measures up to measure 1 for that will walk with all the changes of tempo, of compass, markers, etc.
> ...


Do you have a working save? Moving things to bar 2 is better done with adding an empty bar than moving stuff


----------



## jdanive (May 30, 2018)

Hello, Divico, thank you very much for the reply. The truth is that the movement I do to the left, that is, to bar 1, so I can not add an empty bar.
Hello juliansader. I leave a video with what happens to me and with midi events. The truth is that this copy of the work happens to me only in this track of annotations and does not affect the rest of the tracks. But in other copies of the same work, it affects all the clues. Thanks for your help.
I hope again that you understand something. Thank you very much for your help.


----------

